# Losi mini latemodel



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

Who is still racing their losi mini latemodel's either on carpet or dirt out here in rc hobby talk land.We still race the mini latemodel's on a small carpet track in the sandberg mall in Galesberg Il and those little latemodels are still a lot of fun to race throw alittle 2000 2s 25c lipo in them with the stock 280 size brushed motor and stock esc and they scream (yup pretty darn quick they are) add a brushles esc and motor and there even faster.So lets hear from you racers that still run the losi mini latemodels and give your take on how your doing with them.

Its to bad losi stop making the mini latemodel and the parts for them but parts still can be found on ebay


----------



## raceway1 (Oct 13, 2002)

hey mojo, I'm still out here to race with ya, just had trouble getting off work on those last couple of racedays! My latemodels are prepped and ready to go even have spare motors prepped in case I burn another up lol

Rob


----------



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

well rob camping season is almost over for this year so that means come October it will be time to hit the indoor carpet track in Galesburg at the mall once again for some indoor winter racing with the mini latemodels I am looking forword to racing them again this winter as I am sure you are also hopfuly others will bring some also I actually got two losi mini latemodels up and running now so lets see what happened this winter and lets have some fun racing once again see you there rob


----------



## AMitchell05 (Nov 10, 2014)

mojo mcvee said:


> well rob camping season is almost over for this year so that means come October it will be time to hit the indoor carpet track in Galesburg at the mall once again for some indoor winter racing with the mini latemodels I am looking forword to racing them again this winter as I am sure you are also hopfuly others will bring some also I actually got two losi mini latemodels up and running now so lets see what happened this winter and lets have some fun racing once again see you there rob


Racing this Saturday the 26th Mojo! Racing will be the 3rd Saturday of every month for the rest of the year. And wwe are working on dates for 2016! We are planning on moving into a new location in the next 2 months and will have a permanent carpet track and weekly racing (still in the Mall). And for this Saturdays race their will actually be trophies for the winners on the 3 main classes. I will be their (of course) running my mini t with foam tires and maybe another class. Hope to see ya there! :wave:


----------



## fargophil (May 15, 2011)

While some parts are still available, what are you guys using for spare wheels and tires?


----------



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

I still use the stock rubber tires that comes with the mini late models but you can run the foams if you have them or the stock mini slider tires or the mini rubber slicks. I have sets of each listed above for my mini late model having some traction compound like sticky fingers wouldn't hurt either if you plan on running foams that is


----------

